# Discussion: First Bruckner set by Rattle and LSO with complete finales?



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Should there be a first Bruckner set by Rattle and LSO with complete finales?*

I read that Simon Rattle will begin his new work as music director of the London Symphony Orchestra this September 2017. He is not maybe the taste of everyone but I was very satisfied with his Mahler symphonies from Birmingham. Would it work out to create the first set with a complete Bruckner No.9 finale?


----------



## ahinton (Nov 8, 2016)

Granate said:


> I read that Simon Rattle will begin his new work as music director of the London Symphony Orchestra this September 2017. He is not maybe the taste of everyone but I was very satisfied with his Mahler symphonies from Birmingham. Would it work out to create the first set with a complete Bruckner No.9 finale?


Given
1. how much work has been accomplished over so many years by so many distinguished scholars/editors on the finale of Bruckner's Ninth Symphony
2. that a considerable quantity of previously unknown material in the composer's hand has come to light during that time and
3. that, despite all of this, very few orchestras and conductors present the/a full four-movement version of the kind that Bruckner clearly intended, even today (unlike the situation with Mahler's Tenth Symphony)
I very much hope so!


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

I guess I'm not sure what the question is - you would like to see Rattle do a four-movement Ninth with LSO?


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

The thread title is seriously misleading. Do we have any reason to think that Rattle and the LSO are planning a recorded Bruckner cycle?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Rattle has already recorded the completed B9 Finale and to these ears this is highly recommended performance - easily the best Finale performance to this day. i think I will give it another full listen tomorrow.
It would be interesting if Sir Simon ventures to back it with the rest of the cycle.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

jimsumner said:


> The thread title is seriously misleading. Do we have any reason to think that Rattle and the LSO are planning a recorded Bruckner cycle?


There is no evidence, but I think that Rattle is on time to deliver one that summarises his mastership as a conductor.



Azol said:


> It would be interesting if Sir Simon ventures to back it with the *rest of the cycle*.


That is what I meant, if there is going to ever be a full Bruckner set released with a No.9 with finale.

It would be my petition as Simon Rattle has managed the orchestral works from many top composers including his Beethoven, Sibelius, his early Mahler and 20th century pieces. If he has done the No.9 finale with success with the Berliner, why not a consolidation with the LSO?


----------



## ahinton (Nov 8, 2016)

Curiously, despite my admiration for him in a wide variety of other repertoire, I had never especially rated Rattle as a Bruckner conductor until hearing his four-movement Ninth Symphony; quite what if anything that might say about him or me I cannot be certain but I do believe that, despite other and earlier contenders in this work, he has acquitted himself most convincingly but what continues to surprise me is that even his example seems yet to be encouraging other conductors to do the same.

Here is an article on Bruckner's Ninth Symphony in general and its finale in particular which is, I believe, essential reading for anyone interested in the history and fate of this monumental work - https://www.abruckner.com/articles/articlesenglish/vandermeijden/ ; bear in mind that the author is not a professional musician and his first language is not that in which he has written this piece.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

As an aside to the topic, it is interesting to see how Rattle's repertoire has expanded. I would never have thought of him as either a Brucknerian or a Wagnerian. In the latter case his Rheingold from last year was very impressive.


----------

